# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Quad bike rifle rest/shooting frame/gun rack

## gadgetman

Looking at building one for my hunting quad. Anyone got one and able to put up photos?

Thanks

Gadget

----------


## Dundee



----------


## BRADS

Make a good offer.

----------


## Raging Bull

What are they worth new?

----------


## Rushy

> Make a good offer.
> Attachment 15129


How the heck would those work BRADS?  They are upside down so surely the rifles would fall out.

----------


## Dundee

> What are they worth new?


$80 for these I paid $90

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...89/index2.html

Don't buy Brads ones as Rushy said they will fall out :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks guys, some good info there. Between that and a wee play with the bike out hunting this weekend I have an idea.

----------


## gadgetman

Well I had a play in the garage with some scrap aluminium, some sticky stuff (Durafix), couple of bolts, a pool noodle and the usual hand tools. All up cost about $20.









Added a flat bar under the rest to attach some lights as the headlight on the bars will likely disappear behind a bin on the front. Still need to sort out a rifle rack.

----------


## Toby

Sweet

----------


## Dundee

Well that puts a new meaning to the multiple title thread I thought you were after a quad gun rack :Thumbsup:

----------


## rob270

The first photo is my shooting partners set up it also has a koplin gun boot for extra storage I find the single rack works pretty well for me.
Cheers Rob

----------


## gadgetman

> Well that puts a new meaning to the multiple title thread I thought you were after a quad gun rack


The rest is the primary part and wanting it the full width of the bike. Just working out best height, position and making sure it doesn't interfere with controls/steering. This thing is just a lightweight prototype and will likely fall to bits before too long. Once I have a better idea after using this I'll make a better one out of steel; plenty of that stuff kicking around too.

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 15795Attachment 15796
> 
> The first photo is my shooting partners set up it also has a koplin gun boot for extra storage I find the single rack works pretty well for me.
> Cheers Rob


I like the set up on that Grizzly, more what I'm looking for but want to carry a rimfire and centrefire at the same time.

----------


## Scouser

Nice one GM, your well on the way mate, be selling them soon!!!!!

----------

